# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  الهاف كيك(الهات كيك)

## أم علي الأكبر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الهاف كيك معناه باللغة العربية نصف كيكة

شبيه بالبان كيك

ولكن سمي بهذا الاسم لأنه يكون متين ويأكل مع العسل أو تشريبه خاصة وتكون فيه نسبة من الحلاوة

بينما البان كيك يكون رقيق ويستخدم للموالح والحلا بإضافة أي حشوة مختارة

لا تسألوني عن المقادير :bigsmile: 

لأنني أضيفهم حسب الكمية اللي بسويها وأضيف الطحين لين أحصل على السماكة المطلوبة :amuse: 

طبعاً في ناس صارت تستخدم خليط الكيك الجاهز وتسويه في مقلاة غير لاصقة




ما عليكم من الساندوش اللي وياه :toung:

----------

ليلاس (04-07-2011)

----------


## ايات الروح

:rose: تسلم ايدك :rose: 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ليلاس

تسسسلم الديآإت حبيبتي ..~

شششكله ح ــلووو ..

ربي يعطيك الف ع ــآإفيـه ..}

مآ ننحرم جديد أطبآإقكـ .."~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شكل شهي ..*

*تسلم يدكِ خيتوو ..*

*ماننحرم آبداعكِ هنآ ..*

*كل الود ..*

----------

